# ***Nailed It! MUT Nail Art Competition July 2009***



## Bec688 (Jul 1, 2009)

July 1st - August 1st 2009



Calling all nail junkies! This competition is for you! We have some budding nail artists out there on MUT and we want to see what you can do! This competition is to showcase your creativity, whether you're a professional nail artist or a novice, we'd like to see! Come up with a design based around the theme, apply it to your nail/s and post a picture and you'll go into the draw to win a konad nail stamping kit valued at $120! - Simple!






Kit Includes:


7 large special konad polishes 10 ml (Red, Yellow, Green, Blue, Black, White, Pink)
8 Image Plates (M5, M6, M7, M8, M9, M16, M22, M24)
1 Stamp
1 Scraper
1 Rhinestone Pack
1 image plate holder
Instructional CD


This competition is open to all members of MUT ,excluding moderators. Once the compeition is over, the winner will be contacted for their details and their prize will be shipped out the next business day.

The following items may be used to create your nail art design

Nail polish
Nail art pens
Nail paint
striping tape
Rhinestones
Decals*
Stampers**
Glitter
Shell
Foil
Sequins
Netting

*If using decals, the decal itself cannot be your entry design, it can be used in conjunction with your design but cannot solely be used as the design itself.

** Same rules apply with stampers as they do with decals. 


How to submit your entry:

YOUR DESIGN MUST BE YOUR OWN WORK ON YOUR OWN NAIL/S! 
This means applying the design to your nails yourself, you can replicate other designs you have seen, but it must be applied by you, to your nails. You may do a series of designs that tie in with the theme across all 5 nails, or you can do one singular design on one nail, it's up to you!

When submitting your entry, 3 photos will need to be included. (You may post more than one photo of your actual design, but only the one you nominate will be used for voting)



 A close up of your nail/s with your design 

 A shot of your entire hand with your MUT username written on the top of your hand 

 The items you used for your nail art design
















*** CHALLENGE THEME ***


Secret Garden

Think.. flowers, butterflies, fairies, leaves, bugs, glitter...the possibilites are endless!




Inspiration photos

































































When you have made your entry, post it in the entry thread, found here.

Once your entry has been posted and is seen to have followed the competitions guidelines, you will be "thanked" by a mod. If your entry does not comply with the rules, your entry will be deleted. 

At the end of the competition a poll will be made and will be open for 2 weeks for voting.



Good luck!!!


----------



## bluebear91504 (Jul 3, 2009)

wow i can't wait! this is so exciting!!!


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Jul 5, 2009)

Has anyone entered yet?


----------



## GlamazonBeauty (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow this is so awesome, I wish I could do nail art like that! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 5, 2009)

I so Want to enter I love doing nail art


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing your entries ladies



You don't have to have designs as fancy as above, they're just there for inspiration. It could just be a coloured themed design, it doesn't have to be intricate - as long as it fits in with the theme, you can do anything!


----------



## Delaynee (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you for clarifying some things for me





I finally have some days off - time to work on my entry!!


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 7, 2009)

does it have to be your natural nails or can you do it on acrylics?


----------



## Fataliya (Jul 7, 2009)

Bah, I'd love to enter, but I just don't have the time (or supplies, actually, lol) to do my nails.

I AM looking forward to seeing all the entries, though!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *mollydolly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif does it have to be your natural nails or can you do it on acrylics? That's fine



Remember has to be your own work though!


----------



## Delaynee (Jul 16, 2009)

Just a quick question..

If we put in an entry (I did one, but not totally happy with it) can we change it? Orrr would it be better to just wait and not enter anything until you're (me) happy with it? I will hopefully get a chance to work on a better entry tomorrow, but just wondering if I don't yet, should I enter what I have and just change it later if I come up with something better?

If you can decipher my question out of that, that would be great


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Delaynee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just a quick question..
If we put in an entry (I did one, but not totally happy with it) can we change it? Orrr would it be better to just wait and not enter anything until you're (me) happy with it? I will hopefully get a chance to work on a better entry tomorrow, but just wondering if I don't yet, should I enter what I have and just change it later if I come up with something better?

If you can decipher my question out of that, that would be great





I'd probably wait til you are happy with your design, there's still a little while to go before the comp ends, so give yourself that extra time to get your entry to where you're happy


----------



## mebs786 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cant wait to see the entries. I have never tried nail art but I will give it a try and see how I get on..


----------



## Geek (Jul 22, 2009)

I twittered this competition!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks T!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 26, 2009)

I saw this kit up close and personal (my little niece got one) this past weekend at a kiosk at the mall. It does some amazing looking nail art in a second. This is a great prize. I am wondering? I do not have long nails, does it have to be fingernails? Or could we do our toes?


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't see why not! If you'd like to do your toes go for..just remember to write your username on your foot lol


----------



## Mylala88 (Jul 28, 2009)

mannn i spent all afternoon on my design and now i can't get a good focused picture of my nails for the life of me!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jul 29, 2009)

Im going to try this one





I have a question... does everyone that enters get a chance at winning the prize? Or does the person that wins the poll get it?

Im no expert but I want to give it a chance... and just wonder even if I don't win, do I still have a chance?


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 30, 2009)

Everyone that enters this comp has a chance of winning. Whoever gets the most votes on the poll wins.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 1, 2009)

This competition has now closed!


----------

